# DVR's not showing up on Geniego or iPad app.



## alexcohen

On my iPad both the Directv app. & Genie Go are only showing one of my 3 DVR's, a new HR-44. I'm on with Directv now but they don't seem to understand my problem. All DVR's show up on the DVR's playlist, the only problem is with the apps.


----------



## Laxguy

Alex, have you re-set all the items? If that doesn't work, go through the Network settings on the two DVRs that don't work. Don't change anything, but OK through it. It will congratulate you and hopefully all will be well.


----------



## alexcohen

Thanks Laxdude but we tried all that, Directv is stumped as well, There sending some techy guy over.


----------



## NR4P

On the Whole Home Menu, are all three options set to ALLOW?

What are all the IP addresses for each DVR?

How is your home network set up?
Is the HR44 the network bridge?
Is there a CCK or WCCK?
Are any of the DVRs or your router connected with Wireless Access Points or Repeaters?


----------



## KCWolfPck

Do you use the Cinema Conection Kit to access the internet via your wireless home network? I do, and I get this problem often. It seems that the CCK has a problem staying connected to my wireless router? DirecTV sent a technician, but it hasn't solved the issue. It's rather frustrating at times.


----------



## Laxguy

KCWolfPck said:


> Do you use the Cinema Conection Kit to access the internet via your wireless home network? I do, and I get this problem often. It seems that the CCK has a problem staying connected to my wireless router? DirecTV sent a technician, but it hasn't solved the issue. It's rather frustrating at times.


KC-

Can you flesh out what your setup is and the exact nature of the issue?


----------



## KCWolfPck

Laxguy said:


> KC-
> 
> Can you flesh out what your setup is and the exact nature of the issue?


Laxguy,

I have 3 HD DVRs in my home and am using DirecTV's "whole home" network. On one of my DVRs, there is a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) attached. The internet connection for my DVRs is received via the CCK accessing my wireless home network. Often times (especially when I use or start downloading content to my GenieGo), the CCK will lose the internet connection. It will normally restore itself after a period of time.


----------



## Laxguy

OK< I see you've started a new thread on just this. I've replied there, and you'll see I strongly advise against using wireless unless you just have to.


----------



## alexcohen

Laxguy said:


> OK< I see you've started a new thread on just this. I've replied there, and you'll see I strongly advise against using wireless unless you just have to.


Yes actually this is a different problem. Here's what I have:
1 HR-44 that is connected to my WiFi, there's really no other way to connect.
1 HR24-500 that is connected to the internet but doesn't show up on either the Directv iPad app or the GenieGo app.
1 HR24-200 that won't connect to the internet (it did up until yesterday) & doesn't show up on either app.
1 Linksys EA4500 wireless router connected to a TWC internet through a Cisco 2100 cable modem.
Actually (for now) the GenieGo works great if I'm transferring from the Genie, it's everything else that's a problem. The HR24-200 has always been a bit buggy, I'm thinking of asking Directv to just swap it out for a Genie client. I think I can live with just 7 tuners instead of 9.
Thanks!


----------



## alexcohen

If you add the HR24-500's IP address to the Directv app it will work but just temporarily.


----------



## Laxguy

Not sure I can help here, Alex. I've gone away from static IPs to all DHCP, and have only the occasional network problem.


----------



## alexcohen

A higher level tech is coming Sunday, stay tuned!


----------



## peds48

alexcohen said:


> A higher level tech is coming Sunday, stay tuned!


There is no such thing... lol


----------



## alexcohen

peds48 said:


> There is no such thing... lol


So then this will be the second time Directv has lied to me about this problem. First time was when the CSR said there was no specialized GenieGo tech. support.


----------



## peds48

There "might" be GenieGo specialist, however all DirecTV covers in the GenieGo training is how to connect the GenieGo to the customer's router. This is NOT to say that there are no techs that networking experience.


----------



## alexcohen

So now all of my DVR's are online & showing up on the iPad app but only the HR-44 shows up on the GenieGo app. A higher level tech. came by yesterday, yes Sunday, but I just told him that this is good enough. I was afraid if he started rooting around things might get worse, he didn't disagree. Thanks for all your help, now it's time to go back to a "normal" life!


----------



## Diana C

If you restart the GenieGo (disconnect power, count to 10 and plug it back in) it will likely come back up and see all the DVRs (as long as the iPad is seeing them).


----------



## Lawood

This is probably a crazy question to ask. Do they show up in the Manage Playlist under settings? If so are they enabled.


----------



## alexcohen

Diana C: Thanks for your help, I tried that, but no it didn't help.
Lawood: No they don't show up there, I even downloaded GenieGo to my Mac to see if I could see or add them there, but no you can't. 

Thank you everyone for your help & advice!


----------



## Lawood

Just in case you didn't know. Whole Home does not require an Ethernet connection. However Ethernet can have an adverse effect on Whole Home if not correctly setup. Also you can access your receivers with Ipads/android even if your receivers Whole Home share list set to NO. That is my setup. Have no interest what my wife records and she doesn't care about my recording. With my android geniego I still have access to both receivers. Also the directv app that shows Currently Watching/Whats Hot/Live TV Steaming I can select either receiver. The only thing is when I select Playlist this is a no go as it requires Whole Home set to allowed.
I don't have a SWM16 and like to know if it is displayed in the Menu/Settings &Help/Settings/Info & Test/more system info. (once there scroll down).


----------



## peds48

Lawood said:


> I don't have a SWM16 and like to know if it is displayed in the Menu/Settings &Help/Settings/Info & Test/more system info. (once there scroll down).


No, a switch does not show up under the "more system info" screen


----------



## mfeinstein

I am having the same problem, intermittently. Everything in my house is connected to hardwire Ethernet, and all the DVRs have static IP addresses. The GenieGo sees content from all the DVRs, but then all the content disappears. I have to reboot everything, and usually comes back. Sometimes I have to reboot the GenieGo more than once. Very frustrating, and not useful at all.

All of the DVRs are set up properly to share content, and they can all stream content to each other.


----------



## peds48

I am having the same problem, intermittently. Everything in my house is connected to hardwire Ethernet, and all the DVRs have static IP addresses. The GenieGo sees content from all the DVRs, but then all the content disappears. I have to reboot everything, and usually comes back. Sometimes I have to reboot the GenieGo more than once. Very frustrating, and not useful at all.

All of the DVRs are set up properly to share content, and they can all stream content to each other.


I would start by having the DVRs get DHCP addresses, that just me tho....


----------



## mfeinstein

peds48 said:


> I would start by having the DVRs get DHCP addresses, that just me tho....


I don't see why that would matter. The IP addresses are all legit on my network, and I find that streaming between DVRs and Network Services all work better with static IPs. And, this wouldn't explain the intermittent nature of my problem. For example, this morning I was able to see the DVR content on the GenieGo iPad app and was able to prepare and download several shows. Then, all of a sudden, the app reports that the GenieGo can no longer see any DVR content. No IP addresses changed during this time period.


----------



## mfeinstein

I didn't set up reserved addresses via DHCP for my DVRs, but I did do so for the GenieGo box as I have also been having problems with Out of Home Access. It seems to be working more consistently so far, but we'll see what happens over time.


----------



## peds48

Setting static IP addresses can sometimes "mask" issues that would otherwise be "visible" with DHCP


----------



## knoxbh

Don't see an answer to my problem. Have following equipment:

HR44 (Great Room 1)
HR 24-100 (Florida Room} - Connected to internet with Cinema Kit
HR 24-100 (Great Room 2)
HR 24-100 (Kitchen)
HR 24-500 (Master Bedroom)

My problem: On whole-home, none of the other receivers see the Florida Room; all of the other receivers see each other. The Florida Room sees only itself. We have rebooted the Florida Room receiver, several times, using both disconnecting the receiver from electrical source, and using RBR. (By the way, it used to work and stopped working 2 days ago). We have also rebooted all the other receivers and they continue to work fine except not seeing the Florida room. The iPAD Geniego sees all receivers except the Florida Room. Also, using the Directv app on the IPAD has the same results.

HELP!!!


----------



## Laxguy

I would run Network Setup, go through Advanced settings, but don't change anything unless it looks wrong. OK through it till you get the "congratulations" bit. HTH!


----------



## peds48

YOu say the Florida room has the CCK, which one? the HR24 is not supposed to have any ethernet cable connected


----------



## knoxbh

The Florida Room (HR24) has the CCK connected to it, wirelessly. it had worked for a long time until a couple of days ago. The instructions with the CCK said if hooked up wirelessly to use an ethernet connecting cable. Are they wrong? By the way, the CCK is only about 89 ft from the router.


----------



## mfeinstein

peds48 said:


> Setting static IP addresses can sometimes "mask" issues that would otherwise be "visible" with DHCP


I can say after using this for a couple of days that this has been the case for me. Now that I reserver the IP address for the GenieGo box on my router, things are much more stable and the DVRs show up consistently.


----------



## Lawood

The HR44 also provides a wireless connection to your network. It looks like you have two devices providing wireless to you network. This is unless you disabled the wireless Wi-Fi in the HR44. Think this is possible, but don't know as I do not have a HR44.


----------



## Laxguy

Lawood said:


> The HR44 also provides a wireless connection to your network. It looks like you have two devices providing wireless to you network. This is unless you disabled the wireless Wi-Fi in the HR44. Think this is possible, but don't know as I do not have a HR44.


In any case, there shouldn't be two internet connections on whole home service. The HR44 can provide wireless internet to the whole system, but wired is the better solution, and only one of those!


----------



## peds48

The HR44 also provides a wireless connection to your network. It looks like you have two devices providing wireless to you network. This is unless you disabled the wireless Wi-Fi in the HR44. Think this is possible, but don't know as I do not have a HR44.


Good catch. to the TS, remove the CCK-W from the HR24 and do a red button reset


----------



## knoxbh

Thanks to all that replied. i did remove the ethernet cable from the CCK on the HR24 and now everything sees everything alll the time!! Life is good again!!. Again, many thanks.


----------



## Laxguy

Terrific. Now may your favorite teams enjoy a win streak.....


----------



## peds48

Awesome. Thanks for the update


----------



## Lawood

Good to hear Life is good again.


----------



## knoxbh

This may have been answered before - not sure - but i have an HR44 plus 4 HDDVRs and 3 Hs with a CCK attached to one of the HDDVRs. Should i disconnect the CCK from the HDDVR or leave it attached? Everything seems to be working o.k. right now. By the way, the CCK was connected before i got the HR44.

Thanks


----------



## Laxguy

You could do either- leave well enough alone, or put an ethernet wire directly into the '44 and disconnect the CCK.


----------



## peds48

This may have been answered before - not sure - but i have an HR44 plus 4 HDDVRs and 3 Hs with a CCK attached to one of the HDDVRs. Should i disconnect the CCK from the HDDVR or leave it attached? Everything seems to be working o.k. right now. By the way, the CCK was connected before i got the HR44.

Thanks
Which CCK are you using? if wireless, you should disconnected and use the HR44 built in WiFi


----------



## knoxbh

Yes, it is wireless. Will give it a try today.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## spidey

mfeinstein said:


> I can say after using this for a couple of days that this has been the case for me. Now that I reserver the IP address for the GenieGo box on my router, things are much more stable and the DVRs show up consistently.


what router do ya have and how did ya reserve the IP address for the geniego box?


----------



## Laxguy

More important, spidey, is the router you have! Nomenclature can vary widely, so someone with your box, or at least brand, can tell you what they call reserved IP's, and how to initiate that reservation.


----------



## spidey

I have a 2wire att uverse router. I tried to tell it to use a fixed IP address I know is free and it gives me a very cryptic erro message


----------

